# found this artifact some kinda of indian tool



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

i found this while i was hunting in jefferson county ga on rocky comfort creek near louisville ga does any one know what it might be i think it might be an axe but dont know or what tribe of indians it could have been made by in that area of the state.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2009)

That is a polished celt. Looks to be made from steatite. VERY nice artifact!


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

what was a celt used for


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the big ones were used for bustin` wood, more than anything.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2009)

A celt is a Woodlands period axe. The grooved axes are older, usually mid-late Archaic. Nice find.


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

what kinda value does an artifact like this have if any.is this a grooved axe like you were talking about


----------



## Willjo (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is a groved ax and a small celt, four inches long on the celt. they were not found in Jefferson county but i did find a white celt in Jefferson county on the Ogeechee river.


----------



## Willjo (Dec 3, 2009)

*Celt and Ax*

Here they are


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

i found this one about 2 miles from the ogeechee river near snake mans store in grange ga.those are some nice finds


----------



## headhunter30-06 (Dec 3, 2009)

i see what you mean by grooved now thanks


----------



## warrior45 (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice find! Havent found me a celt yet....still finding points and other small tools though.

Nice one!!

45


----------



## thurston1979 (Dec 3, 2009)

nice artifacts


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 3, 2009)

nice finds guys


----------



## Dawg Tired (Dec 3, 2009)

Great finds!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Willjo (Dec 4, 2009)

This is the white celt, it was found where a dozer had moved some dirt around. It is perfect as can be, it was probabley in a cache and the others stayed burried. I have never seen any this color. It looks fake it is so perfect but i found it myself. It is five incnes long and a inch and half thick.


----------

